# Stillen bodykit



## tampapulsar (Mar 25, 2005)

I was wondering how many people have it and can I see some pics of it on someones car. Does it bolt up to the front and rear bumper covers or are they one solid piece?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

tampapulsar said:


> I was wondering how many people have it and can I see some pics of it on someones car. Does it bolt up to the front and rear bumper covers or are they one solid piece?


go to my cardomain site and u'll c pics of my car with the complete kit. yes, it can bolt up to ur existing bumper covers or u can just glue the kit on with some double sided 3M tape and some other crap to hold it on to the bumpers. u can also go to Stillen.com and just check the kit out on their site as well.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*stillen kit*



GRNMAXDMON said:


> go to my cardomain site and u'll c pics of my car with the complete kit. yes, it can bolt up to ur existing bumper covers or u can just glue the kit on with some double sided 3M tape and some other crap to hold it on to the bumpers. u can also go to Stillen.com and just check the kit out on their site as well.


Hi, check my cardomain pictures. The kit I strongly recommend should be installed by a professional body shop. It's more than doublesided tape and screws. Many 3rd Gen owners have this kit. Figure $500 for the kit, and at least $500 to install it. Figure a complete car repaint might be a good idea to make the whole color of the car look even, so I estimate a good paint shop will do the whole thing for around $2,000.00 (It might cost more or less depending on the rates for labor in your area, and how much you shop around).


http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2140187


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Hi, check my cardomain pictures. The kit I strongly recommend should be installed by a professional body shop. It's more than doublesided tape and screws. Many 3rd Gen owners have this kit. Figure $500 for the kit, and at least $500 to install it. Figure a complete car repaint might be a good idea to make the whole color of the car look even, so I estimate a good paint shop will do the whole thing for around $2,000.00 (It might cost more or less depending on the rates for labor in your area, and how much you shop around).
> 
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2140187


very nice and clean 3rd gen u got there. though it will look nicer if u get rid of the 4x4 look on the front end by addin' good struts and springs to make it look lower. also i know that there is more than 3M double side tape to install the kit. i also had to use screws to install mine. i didn't paint mine at all since my car is already dark and u can't notice the difference from far or at night. i will eventually get it painted after i either do my 1 piece headlights or just flush mount my M3 headlights but with the angel eyes which they r at home just layin' around. i also have to get my R-33 tails molded on then i can repaint the whole car.


----------

